# New Member



## Acee (Dec 19, 2010)

My first post here after searching around for info on Genxxl my main source.  Currently 105 kilo at age 48 mainly on Sus, been lifting appx 30year on and off, back on the gear all this year as self imposed trt and loving it.  God it's good to get the Test back in the body


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Acee* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 19, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## james-27 (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

